# I have 1 frozen embie do you think i should use it or just go for a fresh cycle



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi 

Ive have recently had my first negative icsi cycle with donor eggs and i have 1 frozen embie .

Does anyone think it is worth using it or should i just go for a fresh cycle .

Really dont know what to do .

My clinic has said £860 for FET 
Plus hfea fee of  £103 
Plus drugs on top which they said would be about £150 

So a total of  £1113

If i do a fresh cycle i would go abroad which would cost me roughly £2600

Any advice woul be gratley received .

Love and luck maria x


----------



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Maria , 
            If it was me I think I would have a go with FET even if it is only one embie , it only takes one to stick , and who knows it might just be the one !! even taking the cost into consideration , it will still cost less than half and you dont have travel costs and accomadation on top , If it was me I think I would always wonder about that one if I didnt try , but at the end of the day its your choice , good luck whatever you decide ,
                                                      Luv Gail


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Maria, we only have one frostie and are going for it before starting a fresh cycle. we're having a 'natural' FET - ie no drugs. they just time FET for after your ovulation. That way, as we've only the one, if she doesn't thaw its no harm done (other than a bit sad!) but at least i won't be full of drugs for no reason. Best of luck with it. there have been loads of positive results on here from FETs! x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Our first FET failed and we were left with 3 frosties.  We had to decide whether to thaw all 3 and use the best 2 or thaw just 2 and leave 1 left on its own.  I did have to ask myself whether I would want to go through a whole FET cycle again relying on just the 1 frozen embie if that cycle failed or whether we should just take out all 3.  We decided that we had to give that 1 embie a chance if it was left on its own and the cycle before failed as that 1 embie could have been the 1.

As it happens the decision was taken away from us as when the took 2 embies out one failed to thaw so the last one had to be thawed.  We are lucky and our now pregnant with one of the two frosties we had put back but they way I look at it is it could have been that they took a different 2 of the 3 out first and 1 could have been left and that 1 could have been the baby I'm carrying now.

I'm not sure if that makes sense but I would have to give that 1 embie a chance first as that could be the 1!!!

Good luck whatever you decided.

Love Mel xx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for all your advice it was really helpful i think  am going to go ahead with FET i going to go on holiday first and then make the final decetion when im get back .

Lots of luck with all your future tx and mel congratulations and well done hunni .

Maria x


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi
I hope its OK to add in here, I have enjoyed reading the positive replies. I too only have one frozen embrie after failed ICSI & a MC that has taken me ages to get over. In the middle of failed FET at the moment but you know what, there is good advice on here. Yogi I am also going to take heart from your positive attitude, it does only take one, so its good to try....
Thank-you
Georgie


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad I was able to help and best of luck to each of you!!!

It really does only take that one magic little embie.

Love Mel xx


----------

